# Toro 3650 vs. Honda HS-520



## chefwong (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm looking at both the Toro 3650 or the Honda HS-520.
I'm leaning on the Honda model.

Anyone familiar with both. Pros/Cons.
Located in Brooklyn, NYC - Northeast = wet snow.

Don't really have the space for anything larger.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I think some Honda's are made in America and I have always heard good things about Honda. I have no idea where Toro is made but it never has sounded like an American name. Many Honda's are built outside the USA and just the final assembly is made here so it is hard to tell. I like to buy American products if at all possible.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*$$$*

if you can afford the honda go for it they are quiet and built to last. toro is good and a great value. however I have worked on both, and honda is the maytag of snow the blower industry.(non comercial) change the oil and add the fuel preservative .


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I just bought the Toro 3650, its the 6.5HP, 20inch wide, 2 cycle, recoil start. Paid $600 and the dealer paid for the tax  It only snowed an inch yesterday so i didnt really use it on anyones execpt for my own, and it was mostly wet, but ill tell ya what, it threw that wet slushy snow with ease. Its great. I havent used that honda, but the honda weighed more, and didnt like how the honda had its chute turning direction thing, because when you move it all the way to the side, it sticks out past the wheelbase and has potential to hit cars, and cant get as close to a building/house, or if your in a minimal area (if that makes anysense, hard to explain) lol, whereas the toro is the crank so no worrys on the handle hitting cars, and you can get closer to buildings/houses. im happy with my purchase. I cant wait till it snows alot so i can really see how this handles.

hope this helps. Homedepot sells em for $600 also, but sense it was the same price at the dealer I buy all my lawn equipment stuff from, its better to buy this from him to establish myself better, and hey, I saved $36 by going to him 

also, i like how the toro is 73lbs, whereas the honda was more, i know its not that much, but i have a small hernia so it just makes it much harder to lift a tad bit more weight. Also, the honda was 4cycle, where i wanted 2 cycle, that way if it tiped over in the truck i wouldnt have to worry about flooding as much. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

You might look a Ariens too. I have one and they have a nicer paddle design the grabs and holds snow a bit better for throwing and they make them up to 7HP now. I prefer the 2 stroke single stage blowers because they start and run easily in any weather and run very smoothly to even under a heavy load.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Crumm said:


> I think some Honda's are made in America and I have always heard good things about Honda. I have no idea where Toro is made but it never has sounded like an American name. . I like to buy American products if at all possible.


TORO is an AMERICAN company based in Bloomington Minnesota. Founded in 1914. Cant get much more AMERICAN than TORO.

I'm not saying that the Honda or Ariens is better or worse. Just stating the company is American.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> TORO is an AMERICAN company based in Bloomington Minnesota. Founded in 1914. Cant get much more AMERICAN than TORO.
> 
> I'm not saying that the Honda or Ariens is better or worse. Just stating the company is American.


I rememeber Toro brand lawn mowers when I was a kid long ago, them and Lawnboy where "Cadilacs" of the walk behind lawnmowers. They cot in to snowblowers as time went on. They make a good product.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> You might look a Ariens too. I have one and they have a nicer paddle design the grabs and holds snow a bit better for throwing and they make them up to 7HP now. I prefer the 2 stroke single stage blowers because they start and run easily in any weather and run very smoothly to even under a heavy load.


Agree. Very nice.


----------

